
Real estate for the apocalypse: my journey into a survival bunker - laurex
https://www.theguardian.com/news/2020/mar/17/real-estate-for-the-apocalypse-my-journey-into-a-survival-bunker
======
1996
> It was not intuitively clear to me how a place could be both isolated and
> centrally located, but, to be fair, if pretty much the entire rest of the
> world had perished, any settlement of living humans would have legitimate
> grounds to proclaim itself centrally located.

South Dakota is near the center of the US (cf
[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Geographic_center_of_the_conti...](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Geographic_center_of_the_contiguous_United_States))

~~~
symplee
Also check out: The mean center of the United States population (over time)

[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Mean_center_of_the_United_Stat...](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Mean_center_of_the_United_States_population)

~~~
fsagx
I've never seen this data before. It's really interesting that the population
center was actually in or near D.C. in the early 1800s. I've never heard that
this is a reason for it's location. Merely coincidence?

~~~
cafard
A southern capital was part of the deal on the assumption of state debts by
the federal government. Washington doesn't seem that southern these days, but
the District of Columbia was about 1/3 in Virginia, and Maryland was
culturally speaking something of an annex of Virginia. That Mt. Vernon was
nearby played a part in putting the capital there and not around (say) Port
Deposit or Fredericksburg.

